# "You can be anything you want to be"



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

im sure we've all heard this. well, ive taken this and am listening to it now.

if ive learned only one important lesson in life, it is that you SHOULD LISTEN TO YOUR ELDERS

when they say something, it generally means that this person either has been there and done it, or realized that something was possible because they are old enough to have experienced it.

think about things that you wish you had known when you were younger. Think about how much more you know now than you did just a year ago. what about 5 years ago. heck, what about 10 years ago. these old folks are onto something when they tell you things like this. please listen to them. unless you know what they say is rubbish. 

back to the "you can be anything you want to be" quote. im not sure what has happened to me in the last 2 weeks of my life, but everything seems alright now. everything is just nice. its hard to explain, but i can see my future and i can see my goals coming together. my life has meaning and direction for the first time ever. i have outrageous goals that seem reachable by me. when life is not all about the money you will be making, it sure is great

i encourage you to, if you haven't already, to find a real passion in life. give your life a reason. reach high and dont give up. dont be that person who gets out of bed and struggles through the entire day. 

this, like alot of my posts, dont make any sense. try and figure this out though. i dont even know how to explain it, but things are a million times better now than 2 weeks ago and its just overwhelming for me.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

wituckius said:


> I know what you mean. Sometimes I'm on top of the world other times I just want to shoot myself(I think I'm bipolar). But this doesnt sound like the case with you. YOu sound really positive so GOOD LUCK!!!! :banana opcorn :banana and keep us updated.


me 2


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree with you


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

i agree

but they dont know everything and some things that apply to them do not necessarily apply to us, so listen to them but critically.


----------

